# Soda Crate Spice Rack



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

I work at the dump and find these soda crates often. I brought this one home and washed it (in the outside sink, per the Mrs.).










It became a bone of contention during our discussion today. Mrs. said that she was going to stain it white. I said leave it alone. What do you think?










Iâm going to have to do some research and come up with more ideas for these great tools. Can you imagine? Fifty years ago, soda was delivered on racks like this. Now, a flimsy cardboard flat. Letâs go back.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

OH I am jealous! I love old crates/containers. I would stain/paint it for my own kitchen but that is so my hubby would appreciate it  I guess it would depend on what the rest of your kitchen looked like. If it is rustic, I would leave it as is.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Love old crates!

I made a spice rack out of an old apple (I think?) crate, used pallet wood for a shelf and left it natural. I also have one of these old soda crates tacked onto my pallet potting bench to hold small stuff. And I'm not the only one who loves old crates....they sell for very decent money at the local auction.


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

I just looked on eBay at the closed items. I have an old (yellow and red) Coca-Cola crate. What sells is a bit random, but some of them go for $30-$50. I did as face-palm when I saw that. I've let a lot of these crates go onto the landfill!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I LOVE stuff like this! DH, well not so much. LOL I'd leave it as is, but if ya can only keep it in the house IF you paint it, then you better make MOMMA HAPPY! Maybe a watered down paint to let the paint underneath show through still?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Mike - contact me if you come across another one headed to the landfill. I would gladly pay shipping to get one for my spices. I don't have the money to purchase the ones I see on ebay and etsy. Our spices are stored in a high cupboard above the micro which is above the stove. I have to stand on a stool to be able to find the one I want right now (hubby is alot taller than me) but I have a bare wall that one of those crates would look great on!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I would also love to buy some/pay shipping for some!!! I'm totally jealous. I can't seem to find those anywhere! I could use several of them!


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll keep ya'll posted. The dump where I work, it tends to be all or nothing. I'll get loads of stuff for two weeks straight and then nothing good for two months. My wife grumbles when I come home with a trailer load of junk, but I usually make decent cash off the stuff. Do you folks have preferences? Does it need printing on it? Most of what I find doesn't.


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

BTW, here are some of my finds. This is from my old blog.

The Spoils of War.....or the Dump


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not picky...it can have printing or no printing. :happy2:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike Hotel said:


> BTW, here are some of my finds. This is from my old blog.
> 
> The Spoils of War.....or the Dump


Wow, you've found some great stuff! It's a good thing there's not a good dump near us or I'd have a garage full of stuff! Did you figure out that the thing you found was a heated waterer base? You just sit the water bowl on top of it and it keeps it defrosted.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I've used clear verathane on old boxes and you wouldn't believe how it civilizes them. Try that first, you can always paint white later - but why would you?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Nope - I don't care about writing either  Thank you!!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Now I'm hunting in my barn for the few we have had hidden there for years...going to try and find a place in my kitchen for it. Need more walls !!!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Since it says "PEPSI" I would paint it white like your wife. lol


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

PEPSI was her reasoning as well. Just got a load today with Premium cracker tins. They're cool. Think I'm going to sell 'em on ebay. Shame, though. Tin can packaging. You can't even get peanuts in a real tin anymore!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a beauty !!! I have 3,filled w/ CDs . I would love to have a few hundred.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I have sent this thread to my son-in-law - he will LOVE this for ALSO his basement stuff storage for reloading etc. Thanks for porsting this !! s


----------



## CentralPaFarm (Oct 23, 2012)

I have one of those except its filled and i have spices in containers on top of it too.. great idea


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Hotel said:


> PEPSI was her reasoning as well. Just got a load today with Premium cracker tins. They're cool. Think I'm going to sell 'em on ebay. Shame, though. Tin can packaging. You can't even get peanuts in a real tin anymore!


If you haven't already done so why not but them here in the Barter thread. Probably lots of folks would be interested in stuff like that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

NO NO NO. Do not paint or stain.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If it's painted the resale value will drop significantly. If she has to look at it in her kitchen, though, you might want to come to a compromise. She could make a fabric cover for it.


----------

